# Infinia vs Evo? Trying to choose which to switch to.



## dwchadw (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi everyone I'm thinking about switching my 2 year old dog Delilah from Taste of the Wild to another brand of dog food. I was considering Evo which I've been feeding my cat with amazing results. He went from a half starved rescue with greasy fur to a beautiful if slightly tubby guy with super soft coat. I was also considering Infinia. Employees at the local store told me that three quarters of the employees there had switched over to Infinia with great results. I'm not sure which is the better choice and I've just recently heard of Infinia. Can anyone give me some advice?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I think Infinia is made by Purina Mills if that concerns you, otherwise the ingredients look fine. Evo is a decent food, but if your dog is not very active, she might pack on weight due to more calories/fat in it vs. Totw


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Read the reviews and comments at Dog Food Advisor. As you will see EVO has more protein, less carbs. Infinia uses canola oil which is GMO.

EVO is a Natura product. Natura is now owned by P&G. Some people object to P&G because they do research. I have yet to read what type of P&G research people find objectionable. Natura is more open about the ingredients in their foods than many manufacturers. The Nutrient analysis is on their website. I find the Herrring and Salmon formula to be the best of their line. EVO is comparable to Orijen and is made in the USA. Make the transition from TOTW to EVO very slowly to avoid digestive upset. I saw the same results with my cat as you are seeing. The results were as good when feeding EVO to the dogs. EVo is 500+ calories per cup. TOTW is 300+ calories per cup. Be sure to feed less EVO or you will end up with a very pudgy pet.

Although Infinia is a PMI (Purina Mills, Inc.) product it appears as if it is manufactured at the Meta, MO Diamond plant. That is Diamond with all the recalls. The company that was using cardboard and duct tape in part of the manufacturing process. The same company that had piles of unbagged dog food. All this when they knew the inspectors were coming and could have resolved the problems in advance. Diamond is not a company I would trust. Purina is not known for quality products.

If undecided you could use both as part of your rotation. It takes 3 months to see the true results of a food.

EVO:
EVO Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating
Meat- and Poultry-Based Pet Food

Infinia:
Infinia Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

I am currently using EVO with one of my dogs and he does fantastic (for a kibble, he is normally raw fed) on it. I have not heard of infinia until now. It doesn't look too bad, but I would not feed the lower protein varieties simply because I prefer higher protein foods.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Infinia Turkey looks good. Those foods are made by Precise and Purina Mills is owned by Land O Lakes.

Exclusive is also a good food from Purina Mills especially the 30/20 in the Purple Bag, which costs half as much.

Doubtful your dog needs over 40% protein food. I would save money and get Infinia or Exclusive. Evo has levels of ash that I would never feed long term. Infinia's look quite reasonable, especially its low phosphorus.

BeagleCountry's information is wrong, and Purina Mills is not the same Purina he/she is thinking about. 

OP, if you have access to feed stores, sounds like you do, take advantage of the "lower" priced feeds, they are very good.

Also, Purina Mills has a frequent buyer program and also runs 3 for 2 promotions on a regular basis.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i feed kibble mainly. when i'm being lazy i'll open a can.
i keep several different brands and flavors of kibble and can
food on hand. i switch the kibble and can food often. i also
add things to the kibble. everything i add i use it as a topping.
i add organic yogurt, certain fruit, raw egg, whole egg (bake the shell,
put it in the coffee grinder and serve all), meat, fish, canned fish (in water
no salt added), salmon oil (human grade), table scraps depending, etc.


----------



## dwchadw (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm kinda thinking about going towards Infinia. Delilah's favorite totw formula is Bison. Infinia has a very similar bison dog food. It is cheaper at my local farm supply store than Evo until you get to the 30 lb bags then its the same price which is kinda wierd.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

dwchadw said:


> I'm kinda thinking about going towards Infinia. Delilah's favorite totw formula is Bison. Infinia has a very similar bison dog food. It is cheaper at my local farm supply store than Evo until you get to the 30 lb bags then its the same price which is kinda wierd.


You haven't indicated what breed of dog you have, her age, size or activity level. 

As has already been said, EVO is a great food if your dog is very active. Since my two GSPs fall into this category, so this is an excellent food for them. 

Price at the check out is not the same as price in the bowl; it all depends on how much of the food your dog requires to be healthy. So while Brand A may SEEM expensive to buy, the fact that you usually feed LESS of it than cheaper Brand B, usually means it is actually a better value.

I have never heard of Infinia.

FWIW,


----------



## dwchadw (Jan 19, 2013)

I should have mentioned that. Delilah is half jack Russell, half spaniel. She's 2 years old and weighs around 15 lbs which is a healthy weight for her size according to the vet. She spends a lot of time laying around but we go for at least 4 walks a day, almost everyday one of our walks is a 2 mile circuit around town, she does like to sled dog me on our walks. I think she's a fairly medium energy dog.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

You need to post a picture! I would love to see what a JRT/Spaniel mix looks like.


----------



## dwchadw (Jan 19, 2013)

I tried to post a picture of her but I'm using a cell to post so I'm not sure if it will let me post.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

dwchadw said:


> I should have mentioned that. Delilah is half jack Russell, half spaniel. She's 2 years old and weighs around 15 lbs which is a healthy weight for her size according to the vet. She spends a lot of time laying around but we go for at least 4 walks a day, almost everyday one of our walks is a 2 mile circuit around town, she does like to sled dog me on our walks. I think she's a fairly medium energy dog.


She is small so the out of pocket cost to feed is relatively small, but she does't require protein that high, nor ash. The high fat levels in the foods you mentioned might catch up to her at some point.


----------



## dwchadw (Jan 19, 2013)

Well I finally made the switch to Infinia. I just fed her her first bowl. I mixed totw(her usual food) with Infinia and I'm slowly going to switch her over to Infinia full time. I got the Infinia bison formula because bison flavor is her favorite formula in the totw line. She wolfed the bowl down so fast I was shocked. It looks like the flavor is a hit


----------

